# Palawan Tripple Murder .



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

received an email , from an expat on palawan .
husband wife and child killed , i surfed but found nothing .
anyone have further info about this ?


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

Search the Inquirer for their story - French, Filipina, son found dead inside parked vehicle in Palawan

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

northwoods said:


> received an email , from an expat on palawan .
> husband wife and child killed , i surfed but found nothing .
> anyone have further info about this ?


Here's a Link To The Full Story..

(source: INQ News)


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Here's a Link To The Full Story..
> 
> (source: INQ News)


Thanks for the link .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like a robbery because this was a frequent trip for the expats cash but? Wonder why it was necessary to kill a 4 year old, how much damage can a 4 year old child do....Animals.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

i received a follow up email , from arborlan , north of narra .
the current rumor is the father , may have been a loan shark , their hired driver is missing .
yep so maybe $$$ related / robbery .
i was also told an american who was causing troubles with the locals , was found wrapped 
in cellophane , floating in the ocean .


----------

